# ccd video



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's the print version in the NYT. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/29/s...aths-in-2012-sound-alarm-on-malady.html?_r=1&


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

nutra Bee


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't forget the sucrose Keith.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> Don't forget the sucrose .Jean-Marc


Yes sir JM well said, ever notice everytime one of these so call CCD video's come out the combs that are shown in the video are dryer than heck......


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Good point. I've seen that as well in those so called CCD videos.

Jean-Marc


----------

